# Paul's "thorn in the flesh"



## Solus Christus (Sep 18, 2008)

_2Co 12:7 So to keep me from becoming conceited because of the surpassing greatness of the revelations, a thorn was given me in the flesh, a messenger of Satan to harass me, to keep me from becoming conceited. 
_ (ESV)

This question is one of conjecture but I've often wondered what this "thorn" was. It to me I thought it referred to something spiritual in nature. In Romans 7 Paul speaks about covetousness (seems like one he spoke from experience with):

_Rom 7:7 What then shall we say? That the law is sin? By no means! Yet if it had not been for the law, I would not have known sin. For I would not have known what it is to covet if the law had not said, "You shall not covet."_

But maybe it was physical in nature. After all it is a thorn in the *flesh*. And Galatians offers up an interesting read:

_Gal 4:15 What then has become of the blessing you felt? For I testify to you that, if possible, you would have gouged out your eyes and given them to me. _

Paul was known for his poor eyesight.

So, what do you all think? Any insights are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 18, 2008)

I have always thought this refers to Paul's poor eyesight.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 18, 2008)

The context itself determines the meaning of the thorn in the flesh through the use of the word 'infirmities': 2 Corinthians 11:30; 12:5,9,10. Furthermore Paul lists some examples in vss. 23-27 of 2 Corinthians 11 which all pertain to physical ailments.

Coupled with the fact that, to the best of my knowledge, the term translated as 'infirmities' always (in the NT Greek) refers to physical ailments, it seems most likely that it is some kind of bodily weakness that would seem to hamper his ministry but not so in the mind and purpose of God. (vs. 9) 

At the same time one cannot rule out a bodily weakness _brought on by_ spiritual warfare as he seems to allude to in vs. 7, and is possibly intimated/paralleled in Luke 8:2.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 18, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I have always thought this refers to Paul's poor eyesight.





See also Gal. 6:11:
See with what large letters I am writing to you with my own hand. (NASB)


----------



## MW (Sep 18, 2008)

His language is borrowed from the OT, in which the Israelites were to be continually antagonised by their Canaanite neighbours. So he is probably speaking about opposition from a specific entity -- perhaps the Jews, 1 Thess. 2:14-16.


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 18, 2008)

Well the poll results surprised me (since me thinking it was spiritual seems to be a minority). But thank you for weighing in.



armourbearer said:


> His language is borrowed from the OT, in which the Israelites were to be continually antagonised by their Canaanite neighbours. So he is probably speaking about opposition from a specific entity -- perhaps the Jews, 1 Thess. 2:14-16.



I also appreciate this insight Matthew. I understand trying to get the best historical perspective on language, culture, etc. nearly always leads to better clarity with the Scriptures.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 18, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> His language is borrowed from the OT, in which the Israelites were to be continually antagonised by their Canaanite neighbours. So he is probably speaking about opposition from a specific entity -- perhaps the Jews, 1 Thess. 2:14-16.



Good answer! I've never heard that before. Very interesting. I think that's the best answer I've ever heard. It also allows Scripture to interpret Scripture doesn't it?


----------



## MW (Sep 18, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Good answer! I've never heard that before. Very interesting. I think that's the best answer I've ever heard. It also allows Scripture to interpret Scripture doesn't it?



It also means the "messenger of Satan" can be properly contrasted with the abundance of Paul's revelations, as well as be contextually understood according to the background of chap. 11:14, 15, where "his [Satan's] ministers" are undoubtedly false teachers.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 18, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > Good answer! I've never heard that before. Very interesting. I think that's the best answer I've ever heard. It also allows Scripture to interpret Scripture doesn't it?
> ...



Man! Keep it coming! I'm taking notes!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi:

I put "other" because I think it is both.

-CH


----------



## Poimen (Sep 19, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> His language is borrowed from the OT, in which the Israelites were to be continually antagonised by their Canaanite neighbours. So he is probably speaking about opposition from a specific entity -- perhaps the Jews, 1 Thess. 2:14-16.



Could you provide an Old Testament citation?


----------



## MW (Sep 19, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Could you provide an Old Testament citation?



Josh 23:13, "Know for a certainty that the LORD your God will no more drive out any of these nations from before you; but they shall be snares and traps unto you, and scourges in your sides, and thorns in your eyes, until ye perish from off this good land which the LORD your God hath given you."

Judges 2:3, "Wherefore I also said, I will not drive them out from before you; but they shall be as thorns in your sides, and their gods shall be a snare unto you."


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 20, 2008)

John MacArthur, in one of his radio messages (sermons) many years ago, in dealing with this text proposed something along the lines of the "spiritual" alternative presented here. I thought his insight was very helpful.

JMA thought that Satan's undermining of Paul's hard work in places like Corinth was the "thorn". But, he pointed out, if God hadn't let these things happen, we wouldn't have I & II Corinthians. In other words, *a sovereign God let bad things happen to his church to keep Paul humble*. Because, Paul was an important person (more important than you and me, I guarantee it--God is no egalitarian).

And God loved Paul, and didn't want him to be tempted to pride. And the result was greater blessing than would otherwise have come about--for Paul, for the church, for you, me, everybody. God is wiser than all of us.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 22, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > Could you provide an Old Testament citation?
> ...



Since the quotes above indicate that Paul may indeed have borrowed the term from the OT, I have a new respect for the "spiritual thorn" interpretation. Thanks to Matthew Winzer and others.


----------

